

The Man Who Made Zippy a Pinhead (2011) - brudgers
http://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2011/12/bill-griffith-the-man-who-made-zippy-a-pinhead/249919/?single_page=true

======
o_____________o
Ah, the simple days when ruinous disorders like microcephaly could be dressed
up in a literal clown suit for the purpose of cartoon non-sequiturs

\-
[https://38.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lrqlomLIY61r376fho1_500.j...](https://38.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lrqlomLIY61r376fho1_500.jpg)

\-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zip_the_Pinhead](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zip_the_Pinhead)

\-
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microcephaly](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microcephaly)

------
glhaynes
I'll always carry a deep association between Zippy the Pinhead and a plaintext
Unix login because of fortune(6). To my teenage self, the mystical, cryptic,
clever quotes from Zippy that greeted me upon login matched perfectly with the
mysterious but deeply effort-rewarding feel of the rest of an early '90s
Slackware distribution.

